# What are your other hobbies?



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

As much as we all would love to spend every waking minute camping, many of us I am sure have other passions as well.

What do you do for fun in your non-camping time?

I enjoy fishing, hunting, hiking and do a little crafts here and there for fun.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

My true hobbies, if you could call them that are reading, I could read for hours on end, nothings better than a good book. I also love to do crafts, I make t-shirts, hats, purses etc...I also like to take pictures and I do scrapbooking a little but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Currently I would have to say reading is my biggest hobby. I like to do crafts, needle work and such, but right now I don't have the want to or I have too much help (my 5 year old).


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

glfortner said:


> Currently I would have to say reading is my biggest hobby. I like to do crafts, needle work and such, but right now I don't have the want to or I have too much help (my 5 year old).


 
Well I feel much better now, for a minute after posting my hobbies I thought geez they want to hear bike riding, running...hehe 

I bet you get alot of help from your 5 year old...lol...I wish I had the patiences for needle work I really love it but can't do it .


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a dollhouse that my 5 year old daughter and I are SLOWLY putting together. It is kinda neat to be able to find little things in stores and hear my daughter say, "Oh Mommy!!!! Wouldn't this make a neat _______ for our dollhouse?" Very very rewarding hobby to share with my little helper. Even my 7 year old son has been making little wooden furniture pieces with his grandfather when he visits. I have a little wooden "bench" that he made that makes me smile everytime I look at it!

I like to garden. It is also very helper friendly! "Can I water the plants, Mommy?".... "Can we check to see if any strawberries are ripe Mommy?"... yeah... good times in the back yard!

We like to bake and experiment with new cooking creations! 

Gosh I am domesticated!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao1:


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll tell ya Kiteri, I really miss the days whenever my kids were young, we had such good times, we dressed up a playhouse in the backyard, we did curtains, made bed covers bought dishes, gosh it was so much fun, to this day I don't have the heart to tear it down and my kids are now 26 and 27 years old.

Do whatever you can now with them because there will come a time when it becomes like pulling teeth to get them to do anything with you. My oldest is now married and is just now starting to want to " do things with mom again ".


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Our family plays a lot of baseball/softball. My wife plays three leagues, and two of my daughters play. We geocache when we can. Fish when we can. I guess my biggest hobby is my Jeep. :thumbup1:


haha, wait those are the same hobbies I do while camping......


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm, where do I start :shrug:

I am an avid hunter and fisherman, so winter is hunting, spring/fall/summer is fishing.








I also love golf, used to play every weekend, but the wife finally told me something had to go, so golf was cut loose for the most part. I only play 5 or 6 times a year now.

I love to grow a garden, which I do every year. Nothing like those fresh veggies for the camping trip. I will be planting that in a couple of weeks. Well my youngin is "head gardener", I just oversee things. Just ask her, she will tell you.









Cooking is something I always enjoy as well. I cook most meals at home too, I just really enjoy it. I am always experimenting with marinades and cooking tactics, gas and charcoal. I only have 4 grills now, only because the dear wife finally said a couple of them had to go.

Sports, man do I love my sports. I have been in mourning for a while now, since the NFL is over. But I am getting better as time goes on, and I still have the NFL Network channel, which helps.

My Teams:
NFL - Dallas Cowboys!
NCAA Basketball/Football - Memphis Tigers - Final Four!
MLB -St. Louis Cardinals
Nascar - Ryan Newman

I am sure I have more, I will stop for now.....


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Boy.... I didn't realize that your wife was such a :whip:

:rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, she is the boss, I don't even deny it anymore. She makes me cook, grow her a garden, catch her fresh fish for dinner, the list goes on.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well sense I sit behind a desk all day designing signs and drawing up structural detail drawings of the signs and cutting vinyl all day and by night I'm Mr.Mom as my wife doesn't get home until almost 8:00 at night, it doesn't leave much room for a hobby other than sleeping. However, I really like doing construction work around the house and building things with may hands. I like building decks with and for friends. I used to be a body builder for some time but after a car accident and the kids being so young and really our schedule, I just don't have the time anymore. So I guess whatever building projects I can find the time to do and playing with my kids are my two biggest hobbies I have.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Great hobbies everyone! I thought this would be an interesting read, since everyone enjoys different types of things, and everyone only has so much free time, etc...

Wish you were a little closer antigua, could use some construction work, especially on the friend discount


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

during the winter I love my ice fishing








did I mention ice fishing
i also am a very avid hunter deer and bear








I also golf some
food plot work on my property seem to be a hobby also here are a couple pics of food plots on my land and my camp with the wildlife pond that I dug myself.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Good morning all!!!

I stumbled back into this thread to add a hobby that I just picked up... astrology!!!

I live about two hours from Cherry Springs State Park (Pennsylvania State Parks - Cherry Springs - PA DCNR) where there have a dark sky preserve, and it is one of the darkest places ON EARTH!!!!!

I picked up a decent telescope cheaply off of Ebay, and WOW can you see the stars at Cherry Springs!!!!!

I can't do it this year, but next year's Star Party campout is definitely on the agenda! AND... it just happens to be on my birthday in 2009!!!!! Happy Birthday to me... Happy Birthday to me.... hehehehe


----------



## tjacobs (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a few extra hobbies to keep myself busy when I don't have to work or do honey do's. I am a licensed ham radio operators and have been for about 10 years. I am into astronomy and enjoy searching for new things in space such as double stars and looking and the planets. I am also into geocaching. I guess that can go hand in hand with camping.


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hobbies?*

Just stumbled on this thread. Some of the hobbies listed are not too portable, taxidermy? Actually, I take some of mine along when we camp. i spin, weave, loom knit etc. My wheel travels on the bed and the overhead cabinets in the living room hold my wool and yarns with the necessary equipment. Sitting outside with my wheel or small looms is a great conversation starter.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

dd45529 said:


> Just stumbled on this thread. Some of the hobbies listed are not too portable, taxidermy? Actually, I take some of mine along when we camp. i spin, weave, loom knit etc. My wheel travels on the bed and the overhead cabinets in the living room hold my wool and yarns with the necessary equipment. Sitting outside with my wheel or small looms is a great conversation starter.


Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a treadle sewing machine and have been wanting to get a spinning wheel and a loom. I think it would rock to take wool, spin it, loom it, and sew it into something without a spec of electricity!!!!!!!!

I would ABSOLUTELY start that conversation up with you!!!


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Knititng, looming, other fibre crafts etc.*

Well, how do we get a thread going for this sort of craft? I would love to find other fiber craft people (spinners, weavers, loomers etc.) I feel as if I am the only person in a vast wasteland of crafters who have no links to each other. I'm not a fanatic. i do like to take my hobby with me, but if it doesn't work where I'm camped, it's not a big deal. I just want to find people who camp and do this.


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I'm learning how to knit. That's a start.:thumbup1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Heck yes!!! Fiber crafters unite!!!


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I enjoy a good book and a snifter of cognac. But I much prefer composing the written word than reading it. I enjoy crawling into the bowels of the earth when I can find unexplored caves. Fishing is a great past-time. I tried my hand at hunting, but I didn't fair well....









I enjoy taking the metal detector with me and searching for treasure and meteorites when I go camping. I make native crafts as well (dream catchers, medicine wheels, spears, tomohawks, talking feathers, etc.). I also love to geocache, as it gets me into the outdoors as well. I intercept tornadoes for the national weather service and emergency management, but it isn't really a hobby. But I do love severe weather. I enjoy cooking either at home or in the wilderness. I have recently discovered the thrill of movie making and I have posted a few on You Tube. Great thread. Very interesting to see others responses.


----------

